# Newbie to Aquarium scene in Dallas



## EggOkay (Feb 27, 2009)

I just moved back from Houston for a year. They had a few really nice stores that I would frequent just to see what was out there. Are there any stores like that around here in Dallas (plano/richardson/garland)? 

I'm a beginner to planted tanks. I've got 2.5 and a 10gal.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to the right place!

The local stores usually offer very little as far as planted tanks are concerned. You can find ADA products and so on, but that's not really exciting.

But quite a few of the local aquatic plant club members have tanks that you will not see even in Houston. If you have time this coming Sunday come to the club meeting. You will get just a small taste of what you can see around here and you will understand why I greeted you saying "welcome to the right place".

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Welcome!
Nikolay is right, some of the members of DFWAPC have some drop dead gorgeus tanks.
Try to make the meeting this Sunday, we would enjoy meeting you. *


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to DFWAPC. As far as a store with better plants than most, I would say Fish Gallery on Greeneville.

Hopefully you can make it to the meeting on Sunday. Glad you found us


----------



## EggOkay (Feb 27, 2009)

I just like visiting the stores, looking at prices, and browse around. Some people goto malls, I like Fry's and Fish Stores =)

Thank you for so many invitations to come to your meeting. Are there any details on where it will be and when?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

check here

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...atic-plant-club/62507-may-meeting-2009-a.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome EggOkay! I hope you do come to the meeting. You'll love Kim's tanks! They are amazing!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome and ditto what everybody else has said. The best plants in the area are living in the tanks of the members of DFWAPC.

Hope you can make the club meeting to see some very nice planted aquaria.


----------

